# Something to chew on.....Capybara farming



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have been watching the video on swagbucks for Capybaras and thought woot they look like a hairy pig....I'd eat that!

here's an article
http://capybara.info/article.html

and a video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH9Ju0k9-yY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

R.o.u.s.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

They are an aquatic animal. Would they be able to adapt to a farm type diet?

I'm thinking I'd have better luck with Beavers here......


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

what i've read says they'll adapt well to most any conditions and not necessarily needy of a water body...they don't root like pigs but eat the same as pigs


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

and they eat there own poo! As in clean up their own mess!

http://www.factzoo.com/mammals/capybara-largest-rodent.html


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

They are huge guinea pigs basically. I think they do need water- that's where they poo. I used to follow a Facebook page of a pet Capybara- Caplin Rous. They go about 100 lbs, and are thought of as food in SA.

-scrt crk


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I think a small pond or 100 gallon water tank would suffice...100 pounds is a good do-it-yourself butcher.....size wise...eat grass or grain....hmmmm


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've always thought of them as big groundhogs...Can't imagine eating one.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> I've always thought of them as big groundhogs...Can't imagine eating one.


I'm with Martian Chick on this one, I'd just go vegetarian.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefullly they won't become a nuisance species like nutria. They have made their way from Louisianna to Tennessee.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We had nutria here when I moved to this farm, but my cat went into the nests and cleaned out the young until the adults either died off or moved away. There doesn't seem to be any close by right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

RWDitto said:


> R.o.u.s.


 Ayep.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Some help please...what does R.o.u.s. mean?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

big rodent


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Rodents of Unusual Size, from the 1987 movie, The Princess Bride. They are known to attack in the Fire Swamp.
(Urban dictionary)


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd try butchering, cooking, & eating them first; before going into raising them. I'm a Cajun, so I'd eat them. We made sausage from Nutria meat before & it was good.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

At least the Peruvians that breed meat guinea pigs have something that could be marketed as a pet if it wasn't accepted as a protein source.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you could process them into chunks and get them into the Chinese food distribution system, you could do very well as long as you kept the price low and made your money on volume. 

Who knows, maybe in the future some fast food places overseas would have McRodent on the menu.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Darren said:


> If you could process them into chunks and get them into the Chinese food distribution system, you could do very well as long as you kept the price low and made your money on volume.
> 
> Who knows, maybe in the future some fast food places overseas would have McRodent on the menu.


Chucky Cheese has already been done. If I want to see a rat while I'm eating I'll go to Hartford.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There are big guinea pigs. I'll eat rabbits. Can't be too much different.


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

You might want to check state regulations as they are considered an exotic animal and would need permits.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well...I have enough rodent family members around here that are PITAs...besides I think my climate is too cold for them without a heated winter building. Frankly I consider that a plus to my location...I don't have to worry about large exotic snakes or gators either!


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

Maybe you could raise these and offer them to your childrens school lunch program. 
South American food.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pyrnad said:


> Maybe you could raise these and offer them to your childrens school lunch program.
> South American food.


I don't care who ya are, that there is funny!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

pyrnad said:


> Maybe you could raise these and offer them to your childrens school lunch program.
> South American food.


(snort!)


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I don't care who ya are, that there is funny!


Thanks.:banana::hobbyhors


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm, wonder what their fur is like. Nutria taste excellent, and I would certainly not balk at trying these, either. We have water.... but it's been so wet that they might get swept away right now! I wonder if they could take the 30* temps.
Kit


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where you could buy them at to start breeding? I can't imagine that there are many breeders in the USA


----------

